# Squonk gear



## Papa_Lazarou (14/3/16)

Hey all,

New to the forum. Just wondering if anybody's packing some of the more exotic squonk setups - SVA, sunbox, Lukkos, A&M, etc.


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/3/16)

I have an SVA DNA40... cost me an arm and a leg and I very rarely use it... for some reason I just prefer the REO... I also have two Custom Classic Mods and a Lil Pinch. And I also have some JB Mods which are made right here in SA.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (14/3/16)

Man, those JB's are awesome cool. The CC's are stellar, too.

I hear you on the SVA front - some cray cray prices, but the nat wood versions have come down a lot since the delrin penguins and aluminum models have come out. Multi-cup also helps with us bigger-than-14mm guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate (14/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have an SVA DNA40... cost me an arm and a leg and I very rarely use it... for some reason I just prefer the REO... I also have two Custom Classic Mods and a Lil Pinch. And I also have some JB Mods which are made right here in SA.
> 
> View attachment 48091



Thats not all of them,I know you've got a regulated Reo and a white marble jobby

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/3/16)

Genosmate said:


> Thats not all of them,I know you've got a regulated Reo and a white marble jobby



100% @Genosmate! The Casper was being cleaned and pit stopped... also the JB Mini is still in Kokstad!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## NewOobY (14/3/16)

sheesh they so pretty man-o-man I need to get my hands on a nice squonker. Love the JB though looks to be a sure favorite for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate (14/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> 100% @Genosmate! The Casper was being cleaned and pit stopped... also the JB Mini is still in Kokstad!
> View attachment 48092


I forgot about 'Baby Mod',so if I may

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (14/3/16)

Here's a snappy little setup - a Sunbox E8 with Nipple. Closest thing to a Grand with regulation without it being a one-off.




The Nipple is a wicked atty, too. 3mm air holes (x 2), domed cap means beaucoup flavour. Very, very hard to get it to leak.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/3/16)

Papa_Lazarou said:


> I hear you on the SVA front - some cray cray prices, but the nat wood versions have come down a lot since the delrin penguins and aluminum models have come out. Multi-cup also helps with us bigger-than-14mm guys.



I must say I really fancy getting a Penguin! But with my collection the thought of paying those prices and begging to get onto a list or paying an inflated price leaves me stone cold.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (14/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I must say I really fancy getting a Penguin! But with my collection the thought of paying those prices and begging to get onto a list or paying an inflated price leaves me stone cold.



Speak of the devil(s)...




They're an excellent pocket mod and actually coming down in price as newer belle-of-the-ball mods come online. The A&M Evo is now where the peng was a year ago. These are fixed cup (14mm), but newer pengs have the multi-cup system and are more sought after.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (14/3/16)

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Speak of the devil(s)...
> 
> View attachment 48146
> 
> ...


One of these day Kangertech is going to make them much cheaper imo.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/3/16)

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Speak of the devil(s)...
> 
> View attachment 48146
> 
> ...



OMW THat white one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (14/3/16)

Andre said:


> One of these day Kangertech is going to make them much cheaper imo.



Yes, Kanger and eLeaf are both entering the market at much lower price points - maybe squonking goes BOOM.

The Steam Crave Squonk Mod is another contender at a very reasonable price with an aromamizer included. The Geyscano, not so much in terms of quality.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (14/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> OMW THat white one!



Yeah, the white one is kinda special. Very light and feels very soft in the hand, never hot, never cold.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (15/3/16)

The sunbox family (well, most them - they tend to mill about and are never there when you want to take a pic)...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (15/3/16)

Here's a stab lukkos DNA40 with ebony door. This one I use as a real "sitting in an armchair reading Kafka" vape. Never really got into pipes when I smoked, but this is definitely the vaping equivalent.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/3/16)

@Papa_Lazarou you seem to have every squonker atty known to man... is there one that does lung hits that doesn't leak and that doesn't cook the juice in a juice well that actually drains back into the squonk bottle?


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (15/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Papa_Lazarou you seem to have every squonker atty known to man... is there one that does lung hits that doesn't leak and that doesn't cook the juice in a juice well that actually drains back into the squonk bottle?



Well, if there's a hole, it can leak. Every atty can leak if properly abused. I get what you mean, though.

On the Extremely Hard To Leak (Lung Hitter) list you have...

Manta
Thump
Rogue
Hastur
Vector
Nipple (due to air hole height)
Snapdragon (for some reason I cannot fathom)
NaRDA

Of these, the NaRDA, Nipple, and Snappy are good squonker/drainers from the modder. The Thump has no well at all, and so drains well, but you need a good conversion (eg Chowderhead).

These are what I'd call "native DL" atties. Some folks (eg @Spydro ) do well with slipstreaming to get DL hits on, say, a Chalice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/3/16)

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Well, if there's a hole, it can leak. Every atty can leak if properly abused. I get what you mean, though.
> 
> On the Extremely Hard To Leak (Lung Hitter) list you have...
> 
> ...



Thanks @Papa_Lazarou I'm going to give the Thump another go... got one from Chowder! 

Now to dig through the shelf and look for it...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/3/16)

OK that was an epic fail... sold the Thump... have a Stumpy from Chowder... will test that and an Odin I just re-inherited. Also going to have my first go with Nichrome. Hold thumbs...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (15/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK that was an epic fail... sold the Thump... have a Stumpy from Chowder... will test that and an Odin I just re-inherited. Also going to have my first go with Nichrome. Hold thumbs...



The Stumpy is a great atty, but it can leak with the best of them if you open the air more than half-way. Not like bottom air atties, mind, but it is a short side-air atty with some pretty big holes.

The Odin? Well, I used to like them a lot but I found them to be one of the worst atties for leaking when I took them out and about. I have no idea why, but they would weep non-stop. Not so much at home, with level surfaces to keep them on, but put them in a pocket and SPLOOSH.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/3/16)

Papa_Lazarou said:


> The Stumpy is a great atty, but it can leak with the best of them if you open the air more than half-way. Not like bottom air atties, mind, but it is a short side-air atty with some pretty big holes.
> 
> The Odin? Well, I used to like them a lot but I found them to be one of the worst atties for leaking when I took them out and about. I have no idea why, but they would weep non-stop. Not so much at home, with level surfaces to keep them on, but put them in a pocket and SPLOOSH.



OK the Odin is HISTORY!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spydro (16/3/16)

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Well, if there's a hole, it can leak. Every atty can leak if properly abused. I get what you mean, though.
> 
> On the Extremely Hard To Leak (Lung Hitter) list you have...
> 
> ...



Slipstreaming is not a best case scenario for DLH's by any means, but it's the only way I can get some use out of all my Chalice attys (especially the Chalice II). Also requires a very long, slow lung pull because I draw to fill my lungs completely. But with both the slipstreaming and those pulls they can produce plenty of flavor rich vapor.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (16/3/16)

A little steampunk mod - the Avion from Roscoe (Mephisto on top).

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Lushen (16/3/16)

Papa_Lazarou said:


> A little steampunk mod - the Avion from Roscoe (Mephisto on top).
> 
> View attachment 48388



That is sexy...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (16/3/16)

Lushen said:


> That is sexy...



It's a polarizing mod - some folks love it, others hate it. It does tend to get comments whenever I take it out on the street. It's pretty much the LAST mod I'd take travelling abroad (airport security: "Sir, would you come with us." Me: "Wait, what?").

Todd did a review of them and couldn't stop giggling throughout.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (17/3/16)

Lukkos puzzle with Viper modded to 2.5mm

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/3/16)

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Lukkos puzzle with Viper modded to 2.5mm



The Lukkos is the one mod I was after for a long time and never got...


----------



## Genosmate (17/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Lukkos is the one mod I was after for a long time and never got...


Never say never

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (17/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Lukkos is the one mod I was after for a long time and never got...



They're out there, brother. Now, with the stabs and multi-cup systems, a fixed cup (would fit your cyclones) can be had for less than RRP. You're in SP on FB? The classies there have them regularly.


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/3/16)

Papa_Lazarou said:


> They're out there, brother. Now, with the stabs and multi-cup systems, a fixed cup (would fit your cyclones) can be had for less than RRP. You're in SP on FB? The classies there have them regularly.



Yip but everytime I see one it's not exactly what I want and they they want four million dollars for it and I figure I would rather get more REO's... I'm not sure if there is something wrong with me but for some reason I just prefer the mech REO over the DNA40's? I have tried them a few times and each time the good old REO Grand produces a perfect flavour for me?


----------



## rogue zombie (17/3/16)

@Papa_Lazarou your collection is insane! Bewildering

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (17/3/16)

rogue zombie said:


> @Papa_Lazarou your collection is insane! Bewildering



In a good way of coarse

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (17/3/16)

rogue zombie said:


> In a good way of coarse



Heh - no worries. As a friend of mine once told me - "let me tell you about crazy people... the sex is amazing".

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Andre (17/3/16)

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Heh - no worries. As a friend of mine once told me - "let me tell you about crazy people... the sex is amazing".

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (19/3/16)

A trio of white delrins - Galactika w/Matrix, Sunbox E8 with Graal, SVA Penguin w/NFA...

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/3/16)

That SVA Penguin is just beautiful. There is something really awesome about the Penguin. 


Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (21/3/16)

Stabilized SVA w/ O-16 and flow ring

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (22/3/16)

A trio of black delrins - Turtle Mods T-Box w/ Thump, Infinity Mods 356 w/ Stumpy, and SVA penguin w/ Viper

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Christos (22/3/16)

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Heh - no worries. As a friend of mine once told me - "let me tell you about crazy people... the sex is amazing".


Do any of your mods go missing afrer the sex?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (22/3/16)

Christos said:


> Do any of your mods go missing afrer the sex?



Actually, they go missing _during_ the sex

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Christos (22/3/16)

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Actually, they go missing _during_ the sex


You have my attention!


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (22/3/16)

Christos said:


> You have my attention!



That, my friend, would be telling.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Christos (22/3/16)

Papa_Lazarou said:


> That, my friend, would be telling.


If showing is more appropriate, I expect nothing less than a lukkos

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (23/3/16)

Christos said:


> If showing is more appropriate, I expect nothing less than a lukkos



That is, of course, what she said.


----------



## Christos (23/3/16)

Papa_Lazarou said:


> That is, of course, what she said.


I would have suspected her mouth to be full...


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (23/3/16)

Sunbox comparative - E8 (18650) versus E8 Nano (18500)




E8, E8 Nano, and REO LP Grand

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (23/3/16)

Christos said:


> I would have suspected her mouth to be full...



Laaaaaast thing you want to do with a crazy person.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos (23/3/16)

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Laaaaaast thing you want to do with a crazy person.





One of these


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (23/3/16)

<awkward silence>

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## blujeenz (23/3/16)

Papa_Lazarou said:


> <awkward silence>



Jees, tell me about it.
What had me speechless was how quickly @Christos arrived at the solution.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos (23/3/16)

blujeenz said:


> Jees, tell me about it.
> What had me speechless was how quickly @Christos arrived at the solution.


Don't act all innocent now.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (24/3/16)

A baby T-Mod (Reptile markings) 18500 w/ Stumpy. It's really quite wee... and sturdy... but mostly wee.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## rogue zombie (24/3/16)

Papa_Lazarou said:


> A baby T-Mod (Reptile markings) 18500 w/ Stumpy. It's really quite wee... and sturdy... but mostly wee.
> 
> View attachment 49107



Do you still know how many mods you own?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (24/3/16)

rogue zombie said:


> Do you still know how many mods you own?



It's hard to tell - they move around and don't fill out census forms correctly.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Christos (24/3/16)

Papa_Lazarou said:


> It's hard to tell - they move around and don't fill out census forms correctly.


Sounds like something a Greek man would say when asked if he knows how many children he has

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (25/3/16)

A colony of SVA's - mixture of DNA30's and 40's




Okay, I'll stop now

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Genosmate (25/3/16)

Papa_Lazarou said:


> A colony of SVA's - mixture of DNA30's and 40's
> 
> View attachment 49211
> 
> ...


Please don't do that,right now on this forum I can see some of the nicest squonkers available instead of coming across them by accident on the internet

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (25/3/16)

Genosmate said:


> Please don't do that,right now on this forum I can see some of the nicest squonkers available instead of coming across them by accident on the internet



Actually, brother, YOU are responsible for some of the most awesome squonkers a person could look at.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Genosmate (25/3/16)

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Actually, brother, YOU are responsible for some of the most awesome squonkers a person could look at.


Thats very kind,thanks.
To be honest I get a lot of help from a few guys on ECF especially Capt Steve,I'm sure you've seen some of his masterpieces.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (25/3/16)

Genosmate said:


> Thats very kind,thanks.
> To be honest I get a lot of help from a few guys on ECF especially Capt Steve,I'm sure you've seen some of his masterpieces.



The Capt is a wonderful chap. His mods are all top notch. I had the pleasure of helping him name a couple - made my day, that did.

And... you're welcome. Least we can do is give props where they're due.


----------



## Genosmate (25/3/16)

Dead right about Steve,always takes his time to help me out and put me right.
I don't know why he buys mods though because in my opinion he makes better stuff than money can buy.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## spiv (16/11/16)

I took a family photo last night...

My favourite is still the Leprechaun with the Petri. Looks and Vape wise.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (16/11/16)

spiv said:


> I took a family photo last night...
> 
> My favourite is still the Leprechaun with the Petri. Looks and Vape wise.


Awesome collection!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

